# Finishing Wax



## Ripthorn

I have a can that I got from Craft Supplies USA when I lived down the road from them in college. I think it works great and agree with what you said, though I have not used all those waxes listed.


----------



## dan81

Thanks for the thorough review. Do you think it would be okay to use over shellac?


----------



## pjones46

To answer your question directly, I do not know. I have never used shellac as a finish material, have used wax with Poly, varnish, and lacquer and it works fine with those. Looking back over time I would suspect that it would work, as before the common use of Poly, both shellac, and varnish were the only finishes used and wax was a major player.

Do you use a wax now; that may be the telling factor? I would suggest you make up a sample for testing and apply the wax to see what happens.

You could also email them to see if they have any info.


----------



## TDSpade

I use it over shellac and really like it. I use blo, shellac, and staples clear paste wax for finishing my small projects.


----------



## BAMAX10

First, I do not have any experience finishing furniture. I'm just a 75 year-old mother of four, grandmother of ten, and great-grandmother of one (so far). I am refinishing a 50 year-old rocking horse previously ridden by my four children. I am thrilled that my youngest daughter now wants it for her two toddlers and the old horse will have a new home. However, the poor thing was looking tired, dirty, and grungy. It desperately needed a make-over.

So far, I removed what little was left of the mane, tail and bridle, as well as removing its glass eyes (tricky to do without damaging the shanks). I sanded it down to the bare wood using increasingly high grit sandpaper but being careful so as not to remove all the old initials my children had scratched into the wood years ago (want it to retain a little of its history). I then applied four coats of Watco Danish Oil Finish over a period of about 8 days, sanding lightly between coats. It looks like I had hoped - clean and fresh but not brand new. It just seems like it needs a little polish.

The horse has now been curing for two weeks, patiently waiting for me to figure out what to do next. I think I would rather use a paste wax than a polyurethane finish. Would this Staples Crystal Clear Paste Wax be a good choice for the final finish? I have read about so many finishes, I am thoroughly confused.

Once I complete the finishing of the wood, I will make a new leather bridle, put the lovely dark brown glass eyes back in, and create a new mane and tail. Then he will be ready to go to his new home in Kansas City after having spent his entire life in Louisiana. Hope he can make the adjustment. :^)

Thanks for any help or suggestions.


----------



## pjones46

I have used it over Watco Danish Oil and have no problems on maple and cherry. However, make sure the Watco Danish Oil has cured/dried fully.

Just remember, once you use wax as an overcoat, it must be totally removed (washed with a wax remover) to apply subsequent finish coats of Watco Danish Oil or any other product otherwise there will be penetration and adhesion problems..


----------

